# New P99 Finally Arrived, Rust In Slide?



## sigbear (Mar 24, 2007)

After 3.5 months on order my new P99 finally arrived, however, after cleaning the gun I noticed what appeared to be rust in the slide?.
After oiling the slide and scrubbing the small rust areas, the rust appears to be gone.

I have the P99C and didn't experience this in that gun. 

Anyone else ever experience this?

Sigbear


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Never heard of that before. Are you absolutely sure it wasn't some type of packing grease or something?

Strange.


----------



## sigbear (Mar 24, 2007)

*Thought Of That,*

Shipwreck, that may well be the case, and I hope it is. Since it appears to be gone.

This gun did have more packing grease than any gun I've ever bought and the grease color was kind of a rust color, so, maybe the grease got packed into some small pitted areas of the slide.

If this full size P99 is everything my compact is, I will be very happy.

Sigbear


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds like you might have something similar to the copper-colored (similar to rust color) anti-sieze lube that Glock puts in their pistols at the factory.

I have a feeling you won't be seeing it again...

PhilR.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

PhilR. said:


> Sounds like you might have something similar to the copper-colored (similar to rust color) anti-sieze lube that Glock puts in their pistols at the factory.


+1

.


----------

